# HDMI Pass Through



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

My wife uses our 60" Mitsubishi DLP to mainly watch news programming. She does not like to mess with the AVR and listens to the sound from the TV speakers...I m looking to puchase a new AVR with HDMI pass through.

My question...

Does the AVR need to be ON for the TV to receive audio and video via the HDMI out cable from the AVR? I am hoping that I can receive the HDMI signal without my wife having to turn on the AVR for any of the components that are connecting to the 3 HDMI in jacks...DISH, DVD, Blu Ray. I know I can connect other outs (Composite, component video/audio) directly to the TV but I want everything to be HDMI.

Am I looking for something that is not possible?!?!?

Thanks


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Might be just as easy to buy a Harmony remote, (or similar), and program it to do everything.

Then she can push one button, the TV and AVR come on, the AVR switches to the correct input, and all she has to do at that point is change channels and adjust volume to her liking.

If you've never seen/used one, they seem a bit daunting at first, but they are very easy to run once set up, and if something doesn't work quite right, it has a help button that asks you easy questions to correct the problem.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



pannet said:


> Does the AVR need to be ON for the TV to receive audio and video via the HDMI out cable from the AVR? I am hoping that I can receive the HDMI signal without my wife having to turn on the AVR for any of the components that are connecting to the 3 HDMI in jacks...DISH, DVD, Blu Ray. I know I can connect other outs (Composite, component video/audio) directly to the TV but I want everything to be HDMI.
> 
> Am I looking for something that is not possible?!?!?


Yes the AVR needs to be on to pass any signal to TV :yes:

If you don't want to go with the remote control option ... you can also get a HDMI splitter, you will connect Dish, DVD and BR there and split the signal to AVR and TV; then you decide if you want the AVR on or not.

Another option (even if you mentioned that you don't want to go that route) is to connect Dish directly to TV using component and audio cables (you mentioned your wife uses the TV mostly for news, Right???) :yes:


----------

